# Competition heeling



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys i learnt the concept of competition heeling by myself with both platform and ball on a string.
(since there is no schutzhund club's in my area)
And my question is how do you get your dog into "Heeling mode" without using the ball on a string, to get your dog focused on your upper body when you're out of training scenario.
(like you see in competitions).
i hope i made it clear :\


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Hey guys i learnt the concept of competition heeling by myself with both platform and ball on a string.
> (since there is no schutzhund club's in my area)
> And my question is how do you get your dog into "Heeling mode" without using the ball on a string, to get your dog focused on your upper body when you're out of training scenario.
> (like you see in competitions).
> i hope i made it clear :\


 I have a routine that I do everyday before training. A different routine for each phase, so as soon as I take my dog out of the car he knows exactly what he is coming out to do, tracking, obedience or protection. On trial day I do the exact same routine and when I heel out onto the field he knows what he is there for.

I did my BH with my young dog on Saturday, he turned 2 years old 2 weeks ago. You can see in the video that he knows exactly what we are doing from the moment we heel onto the field. I'm the far handler

Hope this helps

Frank


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You have to have your dog in drive. Hard to do without toys or treats in the beginning so I suggest using a toy either way. You have to get them excited about getting something so that they do listen to you and look super excited while they're doing it. I don't want to say its rare with a GSD, but they don't usually automatically give that kind of behavior without some sort of training. Golden Retrievers and Malanois are easier to get to heel very excitedly without much bribing...but with a GSD you're likely going to have to use something.

Later...once they understand what is expected when you say "heel" then you don't need the toy all the time. But in the beginning, its much easier with a toy or something else your dog really likes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Each dog is a bit different. I disagree with the above that it's hard to get a dog in drive without having something they want in order for them to listen. If the dog HAS drive, it shouldn't be overly complicated to work the dog in drive. You need to put in what you expect from the dog. I have to constantly remind myself of this, as I tend to be a pretty stoic, "blah" handler. If I want my dog happy and enthusiastic then *I* need to be happy and enthusiastic. When he's right, we break and play. When he's wrong, he gets corrected. I would advise against relying on a lure. I've seen this and did it myself the first time around and it was much harder to wean the dog off of that. I find it's easier to just train the dog heel means heel regardless of where we are or what I may or may not have in my pocket


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

schh3fh2 said:


> I have a routine that I do everyday before training. A different routine for each phase, so as soon as I take my dog out of the car he knows exactly what he is coming out to do, tracking, obedience or protection. On trial day I do the exact same routine and when I heel out onto the field he knows what he is there for.
> 
> I did my BH with my young dog on Saturday, he turned 2 years old 2 weeks ago. You can see in the video that he knows exactly what we are doing from the moment we heel onto the field. I'm the far handler
> 
> ...


You didn't really helped me because you just told me that your dog know's what he's going to do when he's on the field without any explanations.
Maybe it's just a matter of time...
But you're doing a great job with your dog, this is how i want my dog
to look like when we finish the competition heeling process.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

he did help, you just didn't understand 

he does a specific routine before each phase. For example, when I'm going to do OB, I ask, "do you want to play?" every time I take them out to do heeling and ob exercises. After a while I can ask them anytime if they "want" to play and they'll almost immediately go into a heel position, ready to work for their ball or tug or whatever whether I have it or not. 

Same for tracking, I say, "lets' find it", immediately their nose starts hitting the ground, they know we're going tracking. As soon as I open the crate they fly out with nose on the ground.

Protection, I ask, "where is that guy" and they aren't looking at me for heeling, they're losing their minds containing themselves at my side waiting for the cue to go get that guy. 

Those "pregame" rituals can put your dog into the right frame of mine for each phase. That's what he was saying. 

Now if you're asking how you can get focus on you without a ball present, well I never teach them to focus on the ball. Position and attention are what will make a ball appear and I release them for it, but I don't use the ball to get attention in the first place. That way it never has to be present or seen to get attention. 

I'm not going to step by step it, but google marker training or youtube it and there are a thousand how to videos


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Each dog is a bit different. I disagree with the above that it's hard to get a dog in drive without having something they want in order for them to listen. If the dog HAS drive, it shouldn't be overly complicated to work the dog in drive. You need to put in what you expect from the dog. I have to constantly remind myself of this, as I tend to be a pretty stoic, "blah" handler. If I want my dog happy and enthusiastic then *I* need to be happy and enthusiastic. When he's right, we break and play. When he's wrong, he gets corrected. I would advise against relying on a lure. I've seen this and did it myself the first time around and it was much harder to wean the dog off of that. I find it's easier to just train the dog heel means heel regardless of where we are or what I may or may not have in my pocket


i don't know if it matters, but i'm using the word _*Heel*_ in platform training, in training scenario with competition heeling and even outside on potty walk when he pulls a little and i correct him to get back and stay in heel.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry R-A-M-B-O

Crackem is exactly correct. My point was you have to come up with a routine that works for you that you can do every day, training day and trial day so your dog knows exactly what you are about to do....


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

crackem said:


> he did help, you just didn't understand
> 
> he does a specific routine before each phase. For example, when I'm going to do OB, I ask, "do you want to play?" every time I take them out to do heeling and ob exercises. After a while I can ask them anytime if they "want" to play and they'll almost immediately go into a heel position, ready to work for their ball or tug or whatever whether I have it or not.
> 
> ...


Well, your explanation have just made it clearer 
And marker training is a different method from what i teach my dog.
i'm using bernhard flinks's method's for building drive and attention,you can see him in leerburg dog training dvd's and of course in youtube.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Well, your explanation have just made it clearer
> And marker training is a different method from what i teach my dog.
> i'm using bernhard flinks's method's for building drive and attention,you can see him in leerburg dog training dvd's and of course in youtube.


 
For me, "Building Drive" and training Heeling are 2 very different things...

I will build drive when they are young, then when I am training heeling I "teach" my dog to push me to get what he wants. I do NOT wind him up or play with him to "get him in drive"... He comes into drive on his own because he KNOWS we are out there to heel and he knows to get what he wants he has to push me with his intensity and focus and drive....

Then the dog puts himself in drive....




R-a-m-b-o said:


> but i'm using the word _*Heel*_ in platform training, in training scenario with competition heeling and even outside on potty walk when he pulls a little and i correct him to get back and stay in heel


 This is also something that I do not do...ever.

Heel is heel, give me attention, intensity and push me to get what you want.... I would never correct my dog and tell him to "heel" on a "pee walk".... If he is pulling I will tell him "easy" or some other word I do not use on the trial field.....

For example. I train with German command. Platz means hit the ground now and fast.... "Lay down" means go find a place, turn around 3 times and lay down as you like.... There are "competition commands" and there are off the field things you need to do.... I completely seperate them..... When you are on a walk and you correct him and tell him "heel" what does he get for doing what you ask? Nothing...so how does he know the difference between "pee walk heel" and "competition heel" when the command is the same......

Hope this helps some...

Frank


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Well, your explanation have just made it clearer
> And marker training is a different method from what i teach my dog.
> i'm using bernhard flinks's method's for building drive and attention,you can see him in leerburg dog training dvd's and of course in youtube.


I am familiar with those, I have the same ones i'm sure somewhere. Those are what started me in dog sports. Very good videos too I think, but I have changed over the years. 

Combining "methods" isn't hard. When you pull the ball up for a "sit" instead of just dropping it, they're released to get it with a "mark". Whatever word you use or clicker or whatever you chose. same with downs and you can still use a ball to get them to come to heel position quickly. I do it later in training too, but by then they know they can chase the ball and that builds drive and speed, but by that point they know "heel" means come to position and look at me, not the ball. Then rather than just dropping the ball to reward, I mark and release/reward. (of course this requires conditioning a marker and things before hand, but it should transfer pretty easily and you'll be using 95% of what you see in the video and changing a tiny part)

I even changed with an 8 year old dog I had 2 titles on already using nothing but flinks videos and it was easier to make things more clear. I don't know if "changed" is the right word, but more of "combined"


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

schh3fh2 said:


> This is also something that I do not do...ever.
> 
> Heel is heel, give me attention, intensity and push me to get what you want.... I would never correct my dog and tell him to "heel" on a "pee walk".... If he is pulling I will tell him "easy" or some other word I do not use on the trial field.....
> 
> ...


^^^ This too

with one exception. Sometimes out for a regular walk, I will ask for attentive heeling for a bit. 10 steps, 2 minutes it varies by what I know the dog can do. and I will have something on me somewhere they don't know and reward. It makes it very random. Sometimes I'll just pick up a stick and play fetch, or release them to jump in the water. 

But the vast majority of the time, out on a walk, is just stay around me and don't pull on the leash. different words for competition and more relaxed stuff exactly like Frank said.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really glad that you said that Franks post wasn't helpful. Because seriously how helpful is it to have someone post a picture of themselves doing it perfectly its just kind of annoying-for me what helps is finding a group to train with-and I train with an akc group-they are really knowledgeable and I enjoy it-had an akc instructor who could put a dog in drive just with her voice


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...and contrary to what everyone in schutzhund says the akc people I train with have dogs that are animated and enjoy the work


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Heeling, if truly heeling, should not be used on regular walks. It is too much. And you are probably reinforcing lack of attention. 

On walks use " with me or let's go". That can mean, walk next to me, no pulling, but don't ask for sustained competition heeling. 

Sustained focus and competition heeling should only be done in short spurts with lots of tears and praise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you guys, i will fix my mistakes


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

holland said:


> ...and contrary to what everyone in schutzhund says the akc people I train with have dogs that are animated and enjoy the work


 WoW Holland...Bitter???

Because the OP and you did not understand my post, my point was to show that when you have a routine, the dog puts themselves in drive because they know what they are there to do. Nothing more.

I have NEVER said anyting about AKC heeling, in fact I went to a AKC women to help me get better with my training a few years ago because she had very animated correct drive heeling.... So please don't lump "everyone in schutzhund" into your biased opinion.

I have one question for you, if you don't do schutzhund and don't like the people in it so much, why do you come to this forum catagory? Ii don't go to the AKC obedience catagory and spit all over them.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lol...so typically schutzhund if you don't like it leave response-ok no problem


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> You didn't really helped me because you just told me that your dog know's what he's going to do when he's on the field without any explanations.
> Maybe it's just a matter of time...
> But you're doing a great job with your dog, this is how i want my dog
> to look like when we finish the competition heeling process.


How was that not helpful? You said you needed help getting your dog to focus and work in drive without baiting with a toy and that is what Frank is doing. The dog already has drive so he builds in a ritual that cues the dog to work in drive. With most GSDs there's not really a problem as far as the potential of the dog or the ability to work with some level of animation and intensity, but the handler communicating what s/he actually wants and when s/he wants it. 

I would also not use "heel" indiscriminately if you want a powerful, tight competition type heel. When I walk my dogs I use a different command like "let's go" and then "easy" if he is getting too far ahead. My heel command is only for when I want my dog working in drive, matching my movements shoulder-to-shoulder which is not what I'm asking of my dog when we are on a walk or potty break.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

holland said:


> ...and contrary to what everyone in schutzhund says the akc people I train with have dogs that are animated and enjoy the work


Speak for yourself. Most people I train with in Schutzhund either do training WITH AKC people as well or actually compete in both.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

holland said:


> lol...so typically schutzhund if you don't like it leave response-ok no problem


 
Hahaha, so typical bitter person response...Where did I say anything about "if you don't like it leave"...I NEVER said any such thing, I simply asked a very sincere question. 

Why do you follow this catagory when you do not compete in schutzhund? It's a serious question. I don't follow other sports/activities that i do not do... I was just wondering why you are so bitter yet you come to this catagory to spit on people who enjoy this sport....


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

holland said:


> Because seriously how helpful is it to have someone post a picture of themselves doing it perfectly its just kind of annoying


Well, it tells you that the person knows how to do whatever it is they're trying to explain, and it tells you that the method works, at least for that particular team.

Personally I think that's pretty helpful, especially on the Internet where fake experts abound and written descriptions are so easy to misinterpret.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

some are quick to be offended today it seems.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but watching people and videos of Schutzhund training has helped me tremendously in learning, way more than books and reading on the internet has. I for one am glad people post videos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

gsdlover91 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but watching people and videos of Schutzhund training has helped me tremendously in learning, way more than books and reading on the internet has. I for one am glad people post videos.


I found schh3fh2 answer very explanatory and the video to be only the icing on the cake. Actually I was about to write something around the same line when I saw it had already been done and it was not necessary. :shrug:


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> How was that not helpful? You said you needed help getting your dog to focus and work in drive without baiting with a toy and that is what Frank is doing. The dog already has drive so he builds in a ritual that cues the dog to work in drive. With most GSDs there's not really a problem as far as the potential of the dog or the ability to work with some level of animation and intensity, but the handler communicating what s/he actually wants and when s/he wants it.
> 
> I would also not use "heel" indiscriminately if you want a powerful, tight competition type heel. When I walk my dogs I use a different command like "let's go" and then "easy" if he is getting too far ahead. My heel command is only for when I want my dog working in drive, matching my movements shoulder-to-shoulder which is not what I'm asking of my dog when we are on a walk or potty break.


Maybe you see this thing's as obvious, i don't.
i feel that crackem explained it better and more detailed.
anyways, i already thanked those guys for helping me


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK. Some of these posts are NOT helpful.  Please keep things civil and a hair less personal. Thank you. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------

